# Hillshire Farms Commercial - Turkey Sandwich



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a mini I believe and they have cute little boots on him - I guess so he doesn't slip. And his tack is cute.

Commercial


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 30, 2010)

They've done a good job, at least it wasn't a stubby, long haired, dwarfy looking subject


----------



## Shadows Fire (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't know they made easyboots small enough for minis, that is good to know. I love that commercial, because of the pony.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved it....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 15, 2010)

I know! I think I saw it is it the white horse? I think that is the nicest mini I've ever seen in a commercial. I wondered whose it is.


----------

